

React: Community Roundup #1 - vjeux
http://facebook.github.io/react/blog/2013/06/12/community-roundup.html?

======
jamesbritt
What are they planning regarding the name collision with the already
established React library for reactive programming?

[http://www.reactjs.com/](http://www.reactjs.com/)

